# Your Spouse's Birthday



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

So, there's been lots of talk about sex and problems around here. I'm coming up with a topic that will most likely not interest a whole lot of people, but i'll still appreciate your opinions. 

What do you usually do for your significant other's birthday to make them feel special, aside from getting them a gift?


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

i tell my hubby he gets to be a "King for the Day" thing. if is Birthday falls on the weekend, then he gets the entire weekend to do what he pleases, i pamper him the whole weekend, cook his fav dinners, cuddle with him, do whatever he wants for that day ( or weekend he wants... growing up, that is what is mom did, and still does. I like to make his day special, lol he does not like to celebrate his age anymore tho, because he is reminded of how old he is getting.. He is 37, but passes for in is 20's because of his "baby face"... but that is what i do.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the answer  that sounds great. Waiting to hear from more people.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

My H loves camping (tents and cabins). So every year I find a place we've never been. A couple years ago I rented a cabin and took a 'sex menu' I made, and some 'money' for him to spend, and we played all weekend :lol: All celebrations around here are usually sex related ..lol


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

This year, I took him to Fantasy of Flight (a semi local aviation museum, his dad's a retired pilot and he always wanted to be one himself, loves planes), and out to dinner, and that night really great sex. Was supposed to give him a massage too, but we kinda got distracted by the great sex.  

What I do kinda depends on him. As a given, he gets whatever he wants for dinner, and I bake him a cake. It also depends on if he is home for his birthday or if we are celebrating before or after. He's an otr truck driver, so he's gone a lot. 

This year's gift was rather extravagant, partly as celebration of his new job, and partly due to I knew how much he'd love it and I really wanted him to enjoy it, as he'd been kind of depressed in recent months. 

He doesn't get super special treatment, though, as every time he is home he tends to get super special treatment. lol When you only get 3 days a month together, and the rest of the time he's busting his butt to bring home good money, you tend to lavish attention and love when you get the chance.


----------



## BUSYBEES (Oct 15, 2010)

Ummmm Listen to his needs. Has he mentioned anything like boy i'd really like to visit ........ or so and so's wife did this for him or we should take up......

It's all about listening. My birthday is on Sunday and my boyfriend wanted to take me away for the weekend he wasn't listening to me I said I wanted a hand bag . The cost is about the same if you think about it and he had nothing really planned so it would have been last minute and to put no thought into it might as well just get me what i'm asking for on my birthday.

Oh he also wanted to throw me a party at my place I was jut picturing the clean up on my part after the party :|. And it was also last minute he started planning it on Wed yes I did say Sun..


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We don't celebrate birthdays or festivals. 

We only celebrate anniversary.

My husband says everyday should be Valentine's Day for married couples. 

Birthdays are not that important to us!


----------



## Shared Dreams (Jul 15, 2010)

I keep a special little book aside and note things that he says he'd like (certain crazy socks, a large TV) and then about 2 months before his birthday I look through it and do whatever makes sense in the budget and that might bring a smile. Some times its silly stuff, like grabbing a bunch of his friends and having a game of flag football, and sometimes its the under armour gear he likes. Either way it's always a hit.


----------



## Ladybugs (Oct 12, 2010)

i have to apply this to my 'ex' old man...anyways, I would always make him a homemade birthday cake, complete with frosting that spelled ' happy birthday johnnie' and candles, the whole works...never store bought, always made with pure love

he just loved it, a big 6'2" guy, but it really touched his heart, now I am starting to miss him just remembering about it...

he also loved how I made him cookies all the time, but he wouldnt show that side to his friends,

i miss him alot

anyways i guess he liked the fact of the time and love it takes to make a homemade cake, not that many people do it nowdays, most people get it from a bakery or the store bought kind..


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Usually we go to dinner. But I usually try and do something surprising. One time I decorated in front of the door so when he walked in he walked into streamers and what not and then we attacked him with silly string 

This birthday since he is gone we sent him a big box full of little gifts, notes, cards, pics the kids drew. I also a box to a ship buddy with brownies and candles and another card and birthday hat to surprise him for us.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I take my sweetie out dancing. It's the one thing he loves to do, and we don't get to do it often enough (babysitter issues). 
But that's the one night when we hit the dance floor in a big way, and I know he wouldn't want to be doing anything else. 
Unless...maybe we were dancing on a cruise ship, lol!


----------

